# Kernel upgrade to 2.6.15 - mouse not working

## zxy

I upgraded kernel from 2.6.14-r6 to 2.6.15 and now I can't move my mouse in X (X11-7.0.0)

Is this the kernel problem?

It's an ordinary 2 button no wheel mouse (Logitech) it also doesnt work with 2 button wheel mouse.

this is from my .config:

tux ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep PS

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

What to do?

----------

## coriolan

Is it a USB or PS/2 mouse? If it is a USB mouse then check the USB support in the kernel.

----------

## zxy

It's a PS/2 mouse

----------

## coriolan

Ah, yes. That's what your grepping. Has it worked with xorg 7.0 before, because it does not look like kernel related (unless there's something about mice in /var/log/messages)?

----------

## zxy

It works in X11-7 with 2.6.14-r6 kernel and every kernel I've had berfore. 

With 2.6.15 problem emerged.

----------

## thumper

For me the device changed, in xorg.conf I had to change the mouse device to:

```
Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"
```

to get it working again.

George

----------

## zxy

I have this option

----------

## Jointy

Hy,

I have the same problem, too.

Since I have updated my kernel to version 2.6.15 my Logitech Mouse MX518 won't work with this options.

This means that my gdm will try to start three times and then give a warning taht I have to edit the xorg.conf file in /etc/X11.

Now I have checked it and takeout these lines:

Option          "Protocol"      "evdev"

Option          "Dev Name"      "Logitech*"

and it works fine....

It works with the 2.6.15 kernel and lower fine but why it now doesn't work ???.

```

        Identifier      "Logitech MX518"

        Driver          "mouse"

       Option          "Protocol"      "evdev"

       Option          "Dev Name"      "Logitech*"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "Buttons"       "10"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "9 10"

        Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

```

----------

## Phlogiston

any hints for this, I have the same problem with my Touchpad on a IBM T43.   :Confused: 

----------

## Phlogiston

Me again, latest udev (079) seems to solve that issue!

----------

## <3

I just upgraded to gentoo-sources 2.6.15-r1 but when I try to start X i get an error message telling me that X could not find my mouse. I am using a Logitech mx510 mouse which is plugged into my usb port and I made sure that the mouse would work by compiling in HID support.

```
Device Drivers --->

  USB Support --->

    <*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

  [*] HID input layer support

```

My usb keyboard, which is using the same usb controller as my mouse, works fine. Any suggestions?

----------

## /dev/random

Does your xorg config point to /dev/psaux or /dev/input/mouse?

----------

## mark_alec

Merged above 2 posts.

----------

## <3

since mark_alac merged my post with this other one let me point out that I am not using X.org 7.x I am using the stable 6.8.2-r6 version of xorg but I seem to be having the same problem.

 */dev/random wrote:*   

> Does your xorg config point to /dev/psaux or /dev/input/mouse?

 

it is pointing to /dev/input/mouse

 *Jointy wrote:*   

> Now I have checked it and takeout these lines:
> 
> Option "Protocol" "evdev"
> 
> Option "Dev Name" "Logitech*"
> ...

 

Ok thanks for the tip. X.org seems to start up properly with this fix. I would also like to know what exactly do those two options do.

----------

## <3

I don't know why but I re-emerged gentoo-sources, recompiled 2.6.15-r1 using the same .config as before and now everything works.

----------

## Ruan Jiabin

I think my computer can't detect my USB mouse.

Because I execute

```
#cat /dev/input/mice
```

then I move my USB mouse, and nothing was printed.

I am sure that I had said Y to 

```
Device Drivers --->

  USB Support --->

  <*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

  [*]   HID input layer support 
```

as the handbook told me when I was configuring the kernel.

By the way, the help document of

```
<*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support
```

say we can't use the mouse and the keyboard at the same time,

what does it meam? Is this the problem? Who knows?

----------

## cdunham

This thread helped, thanks all (using an LX700). When booting <2.6.15, mouse worked fine. Booting >=2.6.15, same Xorg config, X wouldn't start. Simple fix came down to changing:

```
Option      "Dev Name"     "ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse"
```

to

```
Option      "Dev Name"     "*Logitech*"
```

(just "Logitech*" didn't work).

Anyone know what the "Dev Name" string is looking at? It might be nice to get it to be a little more specific.

One other thing I decided to do while I was at it was to change the thing from being connected to the legacy connectors to being connected to the USB port. That required changing:

```
Option      "Dev Phys"     "isa0060/serio1/input0"
```

to

```
Option      "Dev Phys"     "usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input1"
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## osgood

Hi,

I'm having the same problem: my mouse does not work in X until I switch to console or manually run cat /dev/input/mice. I narrowed the problem down to the following:

when I boot into system with X disabled and try running

cat /dev/input/mice

it does not do anything, i.e., moving mouse producec no output. Running the same command again starts WORKING! After that the mouse works OK.

On the other hand, cat /dev/input/mouse0 works always...

This may have something to do with udev.. but the node /dev/input/mice is there...

The solution to mouse not working (for me) is to have X access /dev/input/mouse0 instead of .../mice.

Can anyone comment on this behavior?

Thank you!

David

----------

